# Largest yeild you ever had?



## Mutt (Aug 2, 2006)

So I want to hear the largest yeild ya got off one plant. Dry


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 4, 2006)

*Well seeing how we have only been growing for less than a year our best yield was 6 oz. 13 grams from 4 plants. Another grow we got 3 1/2 oz. from 1 White Widow mother. We are looking at a nice harvest this time around with 22 White Widow clones so i will update i'm sure.  *


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 4, 2006)

the best i've done so far is the flowering white widow mother at just over 16oz for one plant.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=356


----------



## astra007 (Aug 15, 2006)

best i've done is 19 local TVK; a 9 week sativa = 3 lbs 6 oz. dry weight


----------



## greenear (Jan 5, 2007)

I got 6 1/4 pnds from a sweet tooth plant outdoors.


----------



## cincy boy (Jan 11, 2007)

I got almost a Q/P from 1 plant I dont no the name it was one of my buddies seeds from one of his friends plants haha if anyone can understand that anyway the **** was dank smelled like cat piss almost       nice dence buds


----------



## Useless (Feb 13, 2007)

My personal best was just under 1.75g/watt.  80 plants of Mad Scientist Sativa Select and Mad Scientist Fruit Punch. 4K watts 
Still haven't hit the magical 2g/watt though. But I'm no quitter!


----------



## SFC (Feb 19, 2007)

Biggest yeild outdoor one plant is 15oz', but I had a coupel ripped off that would have easily eclipsed that.  
Biggest indoor was 120grams, or just over a QP. That was vegged,and 5 weeks of flower under a 430eye, then finished under a 600 lumatek/eye combo


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 17, 2007)

best yeild so far has been 4oz from a cosmic nights gal, great smoke man.
i`m continually trying to beat that  record though...as you do.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 17, 2007)

Best for me indoors was dry, 749.0  gram WW harvest.
What I think is equally amazing is that it was all grown in a 2x5 closet.

Also believe 749.0 grams was humble as I weighed all these buds once they were removed from there main stem.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showgallery.php/cat/521


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2007)

My best and only (lol) was an outdoor sativa.  Durban Poison/Skunk cross.  I got 52 oz wet from her.


----------



## parkingjoe (Oct 17, 2007)

well ill go one better recent grow yielded 21 gms from 17 plants

did go tits up that grow


lol


pkj


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 17, 2007)

to date:

White Rhino:

319g wet weight
109g after 2 day dry in DIY Dry chamber, into Jar for cure.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 17, 2007)

Fisrt gorw was 4oz and it was bag seeds and not to bad...


----------



## passtheswag (Oct 17, 2007)

8oz on  first 4plants first year grow! 4 more to  go hung 2 stinky ones today!!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 25, 2007)

Just harvested "ICE" from nirvana though Dr Chronic.

Wet weight after manicure 433grams.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 26, 2007)

i'll let ya know in a few weeks!


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 26, 2007)

oh...and...where's the pole?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Oct 26, 2007)

dito


----------



## SFC (Oct 27, 2007)

Lets update. 15.8 outdoor one plant (dry) Indoorpersonal best shoudl be smashed soon as well, give me a few weeks on that one.


----------



## AlienBait (Oct 27, 2007)

Just saw this thread:

My personal best was 8.3 Ounces with a White Widow from seed:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13896


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Nov 2, 2007)

A touch over a half pound on an outdoor plant.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 2, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Just harvested "ICE" from nirvana though Dr Chronic.
> 
> Wet weight after manicure 433grams.


 


117g (4.18ounces) after drying in dry chamber for 4 days, now in Jars.
BTW:  indoor grow.


----------



## longtimegrower (Nov 3, 2007)

Mandala safari mix, 22 and 1/2 oz and it takes only  a couple hits for a super buz. The first time i ever tryed mandala. I would have to say they have the best strains for the cheapest price. The top cola was over 60 grams dry. I would recomend there strains to any new grower just starting out.  If you can sprout it and keep the critters from eating it for a couple months and add ferts once a month or so it will make you proud.  Planted first of may. Grew to 8 feet. It grows so easy and in two months of flowering which finished before the end of september the buds will be so big and solid hard you have to use both hands to reach around the buds. Also the leaves are huge over a foot long and thats just the leaf part not the stem that holds  the leaves to the plant. These leaves make the plants grow through a long dry spell.  Happy growing. Slim


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 3, 2007)

just shy of a quarter pound.


----------



## walter (Nov 3, 2007)

well 2 1/2 pounds off 7 plants ,, northern lights and voodoo


----------



## gangalama (Jan 7, 2008)

the Rhino. 5 lbs off two 1000 watt hortilux.Grown on a 4x8 flood and drain table, with 4 inch rockwool.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 9, 2008)

on a White Widow grow with 4 plants I got 25 ounces, an average of over 6 ounces each in 49 days of flower, but I used a light rail...


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 9, 2008)

3.5 pounds was a  trainwreck mother for a year and a half till i retired her she had a good life up to the end


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 9, 2008)

I hate to be "that guy" and I'm not calling you a liar but I'm really gonna have to see your 3.5 lb and 5lb harvest on the plants to believe it. Not that you have to prove anything to me.


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 9, 2008)

well lets see the plant was well over 10 feet and multple cola sites remember that this was a monster clone  producer she was a donnor for well over a year as far as the 3.5 pounds i was being modest and yes that was a dry weight most of the colas were as thick as a bear can









			
				TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I hate to be "that guy" and I'm not calling you a liar but I'm really gonna have to see your 3.5 lb and 5lb harvest on the plants to believe it. Not that you have to prove anything to me.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 9, 2008)

many impressive harvests in there makes my little qp off of one plant (dry) seem insignificant  but well see what the future hold for my harvests now that Ive proven i have at least one green thumb.the satori in my sig link is my first "big" grow and from what was said in an earlier post Mandala has great genetics and huge buds on them so lets do a recap about the end of march to see what i get  :hubba:


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 10, 2008)

tiller08 said:
			
		

> well lets see the plant was well over 10 feet and multple cola sites remember that this was a monster clone  producer she was a donnor for well over a year as far as the 3.5 pounds i was being modest and yes that was a dry weight most of the colas were as thick as a bear can



I have a plant in my grow journal in my sig that was over 8 feet tall and it took 2 men to reach all the way around it (http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=34385&d=1190440740). I'm 6'4 and I couldn't touch the top of it or get halfway around it. It made a little over 5oz dry. I had one 2 years ago about the same size that was a little better producer and produced 8oz dry.

The first attached pic shows me reaching up and bending the main cola over about 3 weeks before harvest. The second pic is just a side shot of some of the bud sites. The third pic is of budsites on the other side. For reference the head in the bottom left hand corner is of a guy standing almost 6 feet tall.

Once again, I'm not saying your a liar and you have absolutely nothing to prove to me, but it's damn near impossible to get 3.5 lbs from a plant much less 5 lbs. Look up StonedSmithy's grow. It's the biggest plant I have ever seen in my entire life. It came out to 40oz. That's 2.5 lbs. And to be honest. I never would have believed it had I not seen pictures. So, if you have any pictures, I'd like to see them.


----------



## Growdude (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree, I wonder about some of the measurment methods.

I see alot of weights, and I know what my grow weighed in at and have not seen buds even close to the size of mine.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 10, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> I agree, I wonder about some of the measurment methods.
> 
> I see alot of weights, and I know what my grow weighed in at and have not seen buds even close to the size of mine.



Forreal. Those WW were monsters. Definitely some of the biggest buds I have ever seen. The whole plant was just one big bud.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/515
All that bud is a little over a pound and a half. 

Wasn't it from like several plants, man? I can't image DOUBLE that from one plant.


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 10, 2008)

dear mr icky 
i do not have any pics but i will be starting to train my outdoor girls very soon so i will keep a journal for them soon i have had no reason to want to take pictures of my plants but since joining this site am starting to feel comfortable with this thought so there will be more pics in the future i have started a grow journal and will keep it up to date i also i am not one of those guys that gets  soo excited to see a female ther are a lot of other traits to look for i am legaly only allowed to grow six so those six are gonna gonna be monsters if i can help it


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 10, 2008)

tiller08 said:
			
		

> dear mr icky
> i do not have any pics but i will be starting to train my outdoor girls very soon so i will keep a journal for them soon i have had no reason to want to take pictures of my plants but since joining this site am starting to feel comfortable with this thought so there will be more pics in the future i have started a grow journal and will keep it up to date i also *i am not one of those guys that gets  soo excited to see a female ther are a lot of other traits to look for* i am legaly only allowed to grow six so those six are gonna gonna be monsters if i can help it



Looking forward to seeing your grow journal. 

I don't understand what you mean by what I bolded though.


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 10, 2008)

i will take some pics of some clones that i am preparing to flower they have been rooting in soil for 2 weeks now give or take a couple days as far as what i ment by that statement 
kinda like a roller coaster ride you must by this tall to ride this ride!soil conditions i dig a six foot wide 4 foot deep hole for each plant with a spacing of at least 8 feet between plants i also fill these holes wth fox farm  and  a mycorrhizal inoculant  and bat guano  by the time these plants will see this soil they are already minimum four foot bushes with at least 12 cola sites (not sure i worded that right)and continu to take clones from it ill it starts to flower creating more bud sites creating thicker stalks  i will admit that that was my best plant that i have ever grown but still with this method i will average 1.5 to 2 pounds per plant i spoil my little girls but its so worth it in the end


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 10, 2008)

tiller08 said:
			
		

> i will take some pics of some clones that i am preparing to flower they have been rooting in soil for 2 weeks now give or take a couple days as far as what i ment by that statement
> kinda like a roller coaster ride you must by this tall to ride this ride!soil conditions i dig a six foot wide 4 foot deep hole for each plant with a spacing of at least 8 feet between plants i also fill these holes wth fox farm  and  a mycorrhizal inoculant  and bat guano  by the time these plants will see this soil they are already minimum four foot bushes with at least 12 cola sites (not sure i worded that right)and continu to take clones from it ill it starts to flower creating more bud sites creating thicker stalks  i will admit that that was my best plant that i have ever grown but still with this method i will average 1.5 to 2 pounds per plant i spoil my little girls but its so worth it in the end



If you can pull an average of a 1.5 per plant on 6 plants, hats off to you. I'm anxious to see your grow journal. If you can make it happen, I will give you major props. 9 pounds off of 6 plants is quite a feat.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 10, 2008)

do you know what
im almost embarressed
but anyway... so far...
18 grams from a white satin :rofl:
can we start a new one for the smallest yield


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 10, 2008)

picks please cant wait to see a journal of them babys


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 10, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> do you know what
> im almost embarressed
> but anyway... so far...
> 18 grams from a white satin :rofl:
> can we start a new one for the smallest yield



Nothing to be ashamed of bro, keep at it!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 4, 2008)

just got over 2 oz...but looking to tripple that this harvest..


----------



## karmacat (Apr 5, 2008)

Just under 4 oz from a k2 I revegged.Indoors under 400w HPS


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 3, 2008)

walter said:
			
		

> well 2 1/2 pounds off 7 plants ,, northern lights and voodoo



Yabba Dabba Friggin Doooooooooooooo  :holysheep:


----------



## Legendary Genetics (Jun 3, 2008)

5 pounds 6 ounces dry weight. My Mazar grow


----------



## Old Hippie (Jul 13, 2008)

41/2 lbs dry bud wieght in 2006 (5 outdoor plants)


----------



## HMAN (Jul 30, 2008)

billy_fyshe said:
			
		

> do you know what
> im almost embarressed
> but anyway... so far...
> 18 grams from a white satin :rofl:
> can we start a new one for the smallest yield



I got ya on that one.......try 9.5 gms off 2 AK47's. Sad........


----------



## Pothead420 (Jul 30, 2008)

that whole 18Gs for white satin sadens me since i plan to grow it next with kalichakra LOL the largest yeild i ever had was from gifted AK47 seeds out of 5 2 were female and one was a runt the biggest was about 5 ft. tall with a christmas tree form  when dried and cured i got a little over a pound and off the runt i got 6 oz. at 3 ft. tall under 2000w of HPS each plant had its own light it was a first test grow to see if i could control smell and everything for the first time i grew i got the motherload i only wish i cloned it but wasnt far enough into my growing knowledge which is only a little above basic 5 years straight indoors and 3 outdoors i pull 3-4 crops a year indoors


----------



## Da420wn (Aug 21, 2008)

Outdoor;   we had a huge plant  2 yrs ago, got 3 lbs    
Last yr  not so good about a 1/2 lb
this year ???

indoor; Only 2 crops the first was the best about 3/4 lbs


----------



## Da420wn (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes it was huge I am about 5'4" and it was taller that me, and with my arms spread it was wider. We were very PROUD!!


----------



## andy52 (Aug 21, 2008)

well i'm sure no long timer in this growing,but have seen plenty that my friends have grown over the many yrs,outside.and i have never seen them get much over a lb. from any of them.very few of them,at all.i just harvested my 1st indoor grow and have no way to weigh it.i guarantee you its not much over half an ounce dry.maybe more.but dang sure was not more than i expected.well i finally bought a scale from goodwill,lol and if its anywhere near right i got abot 1.75 oz from her.i have smoked some at the time i weighed the dry product.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 21, 2008)

Dang, ole tiller hasn't signed on in 6 months. 

I was really looking forward to seeing him pull 9 lbs off of 6 plants. Or I would settle for seeing one plant that pulled 3-5lbs.


----------



## Da420wn (Aug 21, 2008)

we had milti buds that were banana size and SOLID  ...    DRIED!!


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 28, 2008)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Dang, ole tiller hasn't signed on in 6 months.
> 
> I was really looking forward to seeing him pull 9 lbs off of 6 plants. Or I would settle for seeing one plant that pulled 3-5lbs.



I'd like to see that also. I have a buddy that gets a lb off of several of his outdoor every year, but I can't touch that. Makes me mad when we have our trim parties. His lasts four days, mine an afternoon. 

Most I've ever gotten was 10 oz off a kali mist, and it looks like the mist'll give that to me again this year. However the blueberry might give it a run for it's money.


----------



## RenoVader (Aug 29, 2008)

LOL, my record is .52 of an ounce from the little *****! 

I will beat that this harvest!  2 weeks from now.  Gawd, I'm a NOOB!  lolololol


----------



## RenoVader (Sep 11, 2008)

K, I beat it!

Over 6 OZ of "wet" bud from one plant.  Dry is usually 50% of wet, so I'm guessin 3 OZ of nice dry bud...


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 12, 2008)

i just finished wet manicuring a 8' afgani about an hour ago. it'll be around 2 - 2.5 lbs when its cured. had a lil bud rot so i dropped her. im gonna burn some finger hash- peace owt


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 12, 2008)

*Last harvest of 1 plant was 20+ ounces dry of delicious my SnowWhite, a Haze, under a single 400w hps :aok:*


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 12, 2008)

nnnnniiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## RenoVader (Sep 12, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *Last harvest of 1 plant was 20+ ounces dry of delicious my SnowWhite, a Haze, under a single 400w hps :aok:*



HOLY CRAP!!!!


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 12, 2008)

ill tell ya in a week-week and a half  :hubba:  :ignore:


----------



## cdmharley (Oct 6, 2008)

Mine was my last cheese crop and i got between 5-6 oz off each dry!!! topped them.. that was on a dripper but used hydro-clay in bottom and terra cocco for pots.. advan nutes... voddoo, sensi AB grow...AB Bloom, big bud, hammer head, overdrive, final fase.. under 2x 600 HPS, 
CDMH


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 7, 2008)

I actually just recently found these old pics, and they go with this thread.
I did a NL5 x Haze in DWC and got 212 grams droed smokable bomb off of her.

The pic below was the exact plant, but taken about 3 weeks before I cut her.
This pic is 10 years old.


----------



## dfkeddy (Oct 9, 2008)

Not sure of breed.got 175 gs from outside.One plant.


----------



## Oscar (Nov 17, 2008)

5 pounds off a Black Russian.

Needed an axe to chop the stalk!


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 18, 2008)

*I'll try and go by area.

2' X 5' space - Over 16 zips in only four 1 month old vegged females*


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

Oscar said:
			
		

> 5 pounds off a Black Russian.
> 
> Needed an axe to chop the stalk!


 
PICS?


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 27, 2008)

Probably Around 13 Grams Lol Should Change Soon Have A Harvest Comin Up Real Soon:d


----------



## 420benny (Feb 13, 2009)

Just found this thread. I must be lucky because I got 3lbs. dry from 5 1/2 sativas outdoors last year, my first time in 25 years. Plus 2 lbs. of air buds/ shake. I got bud rot and tossed over half a lb. of big buds too. Not bad, after reading what you all got. Nor CalHal, that is a beauty 
I wrote 5 1/2 because one of the 6 was a runt.


----------



## JBonez (Feb 14, 2009)

first grow 18oz, 8 plants, 1.7 months veg time, cut them about a week too early as well, but yeah. 1000w hps in a 3.7x3.7x7' flowering chamber.

ww, and sativa seedbank white lady, 4 of each.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Feb 14, 2009)

grunt.. you all make me sick.

My best yield was my first grow in soil. I burned the crap out of the plants, but managed to get 4.5 oz off of a 250w HPS using some bagseed that hermied in the end. Gross..

My second crop was a sensimilla crop, 400w HPS, 10 plants. Probably... 3oz. Those lowrider genetics and a bad hempy bucket setup really held me back. There is just a limit you can do with a 3x1 rectangle regardless of the light you hang over it.

I'm moving into a 3 shelf stadium 2000w MH setup with 36 plants, 'legal' grow. I'll see what some kush genetics and some organic love can do with that.


----------



## JBonez (Feb 14, 2009)

yeah, im down to a 400w hps in a 3x3x5 grow tent, looking to get about 6 oz dry, last harvest gave me too much weed, gave most of it away, lol. but yeah ugmjfarmer, sounds like you just have to grow with experience, you live and learn! keep it up, your next grow is gonna be sweet.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 15, 2009)

None yet, got plants all taken last year. This year is going to be way different.


----------



## middieman440 (May 5, 2009)

i saw a pic of one plant in high times mag g13 haze crossed with blueberry that yeilded 7 pounds and that plant was huge


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 8, 2009)

My biggest was a 3 pound plant. It was pretty tall,about 8 feet and very round, would take 4 or 5 people holding hands to surround it. And even though that was 15 years ago, I remember that weed well.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 12, 2009)

2200 watts, 4 x 8 table, Full Canna Coco line (coco a, b, cannazym, canna coco slabs), Advanced Horticulture Bloom Line, Humic and Fulvic, Cinderella 99, Started from rooted clone. 6 pounds.

This is why we love the cindy 'round these parts.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Apr 12, 2016)

I have only done SOG. 

Largest yield per plant has been 134g. Average yield? 50-60. This is mostly due to plant count and plant size. When I can run more plants I'll take 60 from 48 plants vs 134 from 12 ANY DAY.


----------

